
Ask HN: What is the most exotic technical requirement someone proposed? - lowdose
Working with people that have less developed technical knowledge can lead to dubious demands on the priority list.<p>My favorite:
&quot;It has to run on the cloud in a rackspace located in the datacenter owned by a guy I know from the golfclub.&quot;
======
llampx
I work with a DevOps guy who is the biggest enthusiast of Postgres that I
know. I am responsible for the Data Warehouse, and he blocks Redshift and
Athena, says that a Postgres RDS instance can keep up with any in-memory
columnar database, given enough tuning.

Aside from that, its mainly CV-driven development, where people either want to
work with what they already know and are comfortable with, or want to add a
feather in their cap so the backend has to have the latest buzzwords and the
frontend has to use the latest JavaScript framework.

